# Remove Acne Scars



## michal_cohen (Jan 10, 2007)

Severe form of acne leaves acne scars on the surface of skin after completing acne treatment.

Acne scars appear in the form of rumpled plastic on the face, arms, back and buttocks and other parts of the body.

About 91% of people are affected by this skin disorder.

There is large number of methods available to remove acne scars from the body and they are base on the following:


Medical history of acne scars, age and overall health 
Severe form of acne scar 
Types of acne scars 
Preference or opinion 
Tolerance for certain medications, therapies and procedures
In some cases, the different types of acnes leave the acne scars for long-term period. The specific treatment is necessary for removing this type of acne scars. Mild form of acne scars can easily remove with the regular use of gels, creams and lotions. There are different types of acne scars appear on the body such as ice pick scars. Therefore, the proper and continuous method is used to remove the any form of acne scars from the surface of the skin. There are large numbers of acne scars treatment available in the market to decrease the acne scars from the body. They may include the following:*Chemical peels*

Chemical peeps are very beneficial to decrease sun-damaged skin, severe form of acne scars and irregular pigment from the human body.

The top layer of the affected area can easily remove by using this treatment. The appearance of the affected skin can be improved and regenerated after using chemical peels on the skin.

*Laser Resurfacing*

Laser resurfacing is the best and effective treatment to remove acne scar and tissues from the affected area. Acne and redness around the acne can be reduced by this treatment.

The carbon dioxide laser is also effective to remove the scar tissue. In this treatment, high-energy light is transmitted from the affected area and removes the acne scars.

*Punch grafts*

This is also a good method to remove acne scars from the body. The small part of the affected skin is taken from the body and implanted with other good one. The skin with has no any acne scars are taken from the ear lobe for transplantation.

*Dermabrasion*

Dermabrasion is the best treatment in all to remove or minimize any types of acne scars, small scars, surgical scars, and minor skin surface irregularities. An electrical machine is used in this method to remove acne scars from the surface of the body. The surface of the affected area becomes soft and smooth after completing the treatment for acne scars.

*Autologous fat transfer*

Autologous fat transfer is used in rare cases to reduce acne scars. In this treatment, autologous fat is taken from the affected area of body and placed beneath the skin for covering the depressed scars. This treatment takes long period for removing acne scars from body.

*Collagen injections*

Collagen injections are used to remove superficial acne scars by injected into the affected skin. People who are suffered from autoimmune conditions do not use collaged which is taken from cows or non-human sources.

Remove Acne Scars


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 10, 2007)

As I have mentioned in other posts, I had Dermabrasion to remove cystic acne scars and pock marks. I'm absolutely thrilled with the results. It wasn't an easy process to go through and it took months for my skin to heal.


----------



## eva_love (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank's for the info. I am interested in dermabrasion and chemcal peels but I am scared to try something new on my face. If you have experienced adverse effects from chem peels and dermabrasion can you please share your story.


----------



## NYchic (Jan 10, 2007)

What about the $? How much does it cost for each procedure?


----------



## MissMudPie (Jan 10, 2007)

Dermabrasion is $75-$90 per treatment at the few places I've seen around here. Where I go, it is $90 with chemical application, and six treatments are recommended. Peels are $40.


----------



## patsluv (Jan 10, 2007)

I feel lucky that I don't have to do dermabrasion or laser to remove my acne scars. Epidermx microdermarbasion and Silkia camellia oil have been making me scars much shallower after about 9 months and I can still see them get better every month. :vogel:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 10, 2007)

Dermabrasion is plastic surgery. It is not a treatment. I think you are referring to microdermabrasion when you call it a treatment.

Dermabrasion is done with a general anesthetic in a hospital, and basically the skin is removed from the face, to a depth of 5 mm (just a guess).

It takes months to recover. Dermabrasion can cost thousands when you factor in the operating room, doctor's fees, anesthetics and anesthetics doctor.

Because I live in Canada, and the plastic surgeon felt my skin looked bad enough, he said he would do the surgery and the province paid for all the expences.

Let me know if you would like any more info.


----------



## Femme*Noir (Jan 10, 2007)

great info!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exoticchica (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi, my aunt had dermabrasion (not the gentle micro version) for a scar above her lip. She's Black, and it made it worse, because of keloids. I'm sure they'll tell you this before they do it, but if you have dark skin, be careful before getting this procedure, it can worsen things. I have a 2 depressed small scars on my cheek and I'm planning on getting fat injected into it, we'll see.


----------



## wazen (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank's


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 18, 2007)

Exoticchica brings up a few great points with regard to dermabrasion.

1. It is effective for people with asian or light caucasion skin tones. When done on darker skins, the healing may not be as good, or may leave further scarring.

2. I am surprised the surgeon only did a small area of skin. Although my acne scars were mainly on my cheeks, in front of ears, and jaw line, the surgeon did my entire face - forehead included - so my skin would heal evenly.

If anyone is contemplating dermabrasion, make sure you do your homework and ask a lot of question, and ask for answers that you can understand.


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanx for posting!


----------



## egyptianight (Jan 20, 2007)

_Thanks, I've been looking for something like this_


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 20, 2007)

great post!


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 20, 2007)

great thread


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi,

Excellent thread. Thanks for bringing up the point about darker pigmented skintones and keloids.


----------



## SunsetRainwater (Jan 22, 2007)

Does anyone have ideas that do not require spa/medical treatment for repairing skin with acne scars?


----------



## CubNan (Jan 22, 2007)

I'd like to know that too.


----------



## patsluv (Jan 22, 2007)

I posted above. I've been using Silkia camellia oil and Epidermx microderm on my acne scars after learning about them on this board early last year. As of now my scars are much shallower, some tiny ones have totally disappeared, and my skin has never looked so good.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 22, 2007)

I thought you could buy small sheets, over the counter, that you apply to scared areas - not just acne. Ask a Pharmacist if they sell one of these products.


----------



## Sabrosa (Jan 22, 2007)

OMg thank you soo much for this post...I have acne and right now i'm on the accutane treatment. Accutane is a pill that has lots of side effects. I have to admit the treatment is kinda taking long but i did here that it works. My skin is gettin better but now i have acne scars and redness. so this info really help me thank u so much.


----------



## sheila73 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the great thread. I think I'm too chicken to do any of this, but it's very helpful info.


----------



## Momo (Jan 22, 2007)

Whoa I thought my hyperpigmentation was pretty bad but I guess this is for way more intense cases. The most I had to do was a tiny bit of skin bleach on affected areas before bed.


----------



## Xexuxa (Jan 24, 2007)

I've been considering a chemical peel. I have some brown spots from acne that will NOT go away! Thanks for the info!


----------



## buttercup972 (Jan 24, 2007)

i dont know if there are any posts on this but...I have "ice pick" scars and last time i was at my derm he suggested an acid treatment where he would put a TINY amount in the scar. unfortunately it is quite expensive and there is also about 7 days of scab over the area, but he showed me the before and after pics and i was sold...as soon as i save up the money


----------



## MissMudPie (Jan 24, 2007)

Oops! I did mean microdermabrasion. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 24, 2007)

Since it wasn't mentioned, I have to recommend Dermaplaning. I've had this done a few times and I like it better than microdermabrasion. It makes my skin so smooth afterwards and since it also removes hair, my makeup goes on smoother and looks better. It has also lessened the depths of some of my deeper acne pits.

*What is dermaplaning?*

Dermaplaning is used to treat deep acne scars with a handheld instrument called a dermatome. The dermatome resembles an electric razor and has an oscillating blade that moves back and forth to evenly "skim" off the surface layers of skin that surround the craters or other facial defects.

Both dermabrasion and dermaplaning can be performed on small areas of skin or on the entire face. They can be used alone or in conjunction with other procedures. Neither treatment, however, will remove all scars and flaws or prevent aging.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 24, 2007)

Lisa, how long did it take for your skin to heal? Did you have any side affects from dermaplanning?

Thanks, Carolyn


----------



## sheil2009 (Jan 24, 2007)

great post! To add on, a cream containing kojic acid and licorice extract can even out pigmentation on the face. Hydroquinine may be a better option and faster, but it caused cancer in rats, and though non-conclusive in humans, that makes me very apprehensive to use or recommend it.


----------



## ilov3mak3up (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks for the tip. this might come in handy for me one day.


----------



## Mezzi (Jan 26, 2007)

Copper Peptides are supposed to be great from skin biology...

skinbiology.com, u guys should check it out, i'm currently using it for my post hyper pigmentation ...i hope it works, i'll be taking progress pictures soon ...and if it work with a few months or i see some improvements worth sharing, i'll post them up...


----------



## calico (Jan 28, 2007)

Patsluv, Where do you purchase your Silkia camellia oil and Epidermx microderm? Thanks


----------



## lzwatts (Jan 29, 2007)

I have very mild acne scarring and I use Retin-A .05 cream at night and alpha hydorox 10% enhanced cream during the day and my skin has really improved


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Jan 29, 2007)

I had bad dark spots from acne (never broke out to much untill I hit 30, now I am 32 and Thank God it is slowing down) and melasma (pregenancy mask, even though I am not pregenant I still have it from "hormones" they say). I did Fraxel Laser which was a waste of $5K. It actually had reverse effects on me and made my melasma worse. If you have any bit of olive or darker skin, it could have this reaction. They tell you this but you never think you will be that person that it has the bad effect on, ya know! Anyway, then I got this treatment called Cosmelean, it is from the makers of mesotherapy, and my skin looks awesome. I got the treatment from a plastic surgeon but it is not a procedure that requires sedation or anything.

Oh, and anyone who says Laser feels like a rubberband snapping on your skin is full of it. I have a very high tolerance for pain and it felt like I was getting electricuted (sp?). And, for 3 days after I looked like the elephant man and I had to go through this 5 x's - NOT WORTH THE PAIN OR MONEY!


----------



## tann (Feb 6, 2007)

I must get a chem peel.


----------



## calico (Feb 7, 2007)

Did you have acne scars? Did the Cosmelean help the acne scars or just the melasma? Thanks.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't see this sooner! My skin is just red afterwards for a day or so and feels kinda sensitive but nothing severe.


----------



## eiraMLisa (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks very much!! I get cystic acne so this is very helpful!!


----------



## Feniks (Feb 16, 2007)

You can also try Vitamin E, Rosehip oil, Tea, or whitening/brightening products first before trying these. Sometimes just a tropical wash/cream does the job just as well. Kosmea makes a rosehip oil that works for a lot of people.


----------



## patsluv (Feb 16, 2007)

Silkia Camellia Oil, Epidermx II, AlphaDerma CE, L-Ascorbic Vitamin C, Relax-A-Line, Vialox


----------



## rakshana (Apr 7, 2007)

wow thanks


----------



## calico (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you Patsluv, I will check out that site. I also spoke to a woman who did her own peel by purchasing the acid off ebay. When I have time I will do a write up about what she did. She is thrilled with the results.


----------



## jaybe (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for this thread. I had acne through my teens and twenties and have a few ice-pick scars that I have become very self-conscious about. I am going to see a dermatologist as soon as I have saved enough money. When I look in the mirror all I see is the scars. They are not that noticeable in artificial light but in daylight they look ugly. A word to anyone with acne - DO NOT PICK AT YOUR SKIN. My mum used to squeeze my pimples hence the scars.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree that picking acne can cause scars, but not all of them.

My dermatologist has told me that cystic acne can leave scaring, whether I

touch my face or not.

That's why it's so important to see a dermatologist when over the counter products are not effective.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting Michal! Very interesting info.!


----------



## honeybee (Apr 11, 2007)

i have wanted to try a chemical peel. i have seen pictures of people during the process and they seem to have good results. i'm just too afraid to try that at home.


----------



## patricia69 (Jul 17, 2007)

where do i get tTHE SILKIA CAMELLIA OIL?


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 18, 2007)

I have not really found any cure for acne scars yet. If anyone has any other recommendations let us know.


----------



## Rinyo (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks! That was informative  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I read from a magazine that you can actually use lemon juice to lighten acne scars.


----------



## ChicitaGatita (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi I've got questions for two of you...

Carolyn - thank you so much for your wonderful info from your personal experience. Did dermabrasion reduce enlarged pores?

Patslub - where do you get these products, what sort of scarring did you have, how long did it take before you saw results and can you describe the improvement (Phew! I'm exhausted!) LOL


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 31, 2007)

The dermabrasion helped to reduce the pores to some degree.

Scarred skin was removed from my chin, cheeks, temples and forehead - but not my nose. The new healthy skin definately had nice tight pores but my nose still had some large ones.

In my opinion, I would credit accutane with keeping the new skin with small pores - I went on two rounds after the dermabrasion.

Also, I use Retin A daily. I believe it has helped my skin to be less oily.

I have less break outs, and the fine lines are kept to a minimum.

I had the dermabrasion 10 years ago. I know that doctors are focusing on lazers rather than surgery to improve acne scars. I'm not sure if it is being used anymore.

I hope my info helps.


----------



## hellman (Sep 3, 2007)

There's also this cream line I used to use several years ago called Vita-K. It's potassium based. It works slowly, but I'd rather get rid of scars slowly than not at all. Also, retinol will make your skin shed faster and can actually reduce scars. I used to use that, but it made my face so darn peely I had to stop


----------



## Phillygryl (Sep 10, 2007)

Christine Le24

I have just started to Fraxel treatments. Perhaps the person who did the treatments did not numb your face good enough. Anyway, the doctor who is doing my treatments swears that this takes the place of a face lift these days. In any event, I know Thermage treatments are out as far as I know. I will keep you posted.


----------



## twinnyroo (Sep 13, 2007)

i wonder how much those procedures cost prob a lot. but i have acne scars on my forehead and they just dont seem to go away im thinking about getting one of the procedures done


----------



## christina m (Sep 17, 2007)

mom always used and swore by vitamin E oil to lessen non-acne scars. I am curious if any one else has used this, and did it help? she bought hers from a health food store in capsules and just broke them open.


----------



## lacheen (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------

